# (yet another) tomtom thread - cheapest tomtom one GB??



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

As it's xmas, I'm getting one for my dad - does anyone know the cheapest place to get one from??

My best price so far is Â£167 from currys

Cheers,

H


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

You've got a great price already I think. Is that with a money-off code?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> You've got a great price already I think. Is that with a money-off code?


Yup 10% off....

H


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I can get you an extra 1.5% off


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> I can get you an extra 1.5% off


Quidco by any chance?

[EDIT - just seen the other thread...rpoints]

H


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I can get you an extra 1.5% off
> ...


Quidco take the first fiver you earn each year off of you for running costs ,rpoints give you a fiver when you get to Â£25 cashback


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

got it down to Â£159.60

less the rpoints stuff too 

H


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> got it down to Â£159.60
> 
> less the rpoints stuff too
> 
> H


Where from?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > got it down to Â£159.60
> ...


Currys....

...signed up to rpoints too, but not sure if I got their discount to come off too.

Not recieved my confirmation email from currys either, but I do have an order number.

H


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Helfrauds are doing some nav units at up to 50% off


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jbell said:


> Helfrauds are doing some nav units at up to 50% off


yup, the shit overpriced ones....or 10% off the ones you'd find useful.

H :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Aaaahhh, have you tried Amazon?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jbell said:


> Aaaahhh, have you tried Amazon?


nope....forgot that one...and it's banned by work so I can't check here.

Can anyone beat #160??

H


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Amazon Â£185 the same as currys before discount code (you do get Nectar points though


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

jbell said:


> Amazon Â£185 the same as currys before discount code (you do get Nectar points though


double nectar points from their estores at the moment!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kwaTTro said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon Â£185 the same as currys before discount code (you do get Nectar points though
> ...


Triple actually :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Â£146

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-BOX...1QQihZ016QQcategoryZ75327QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Â£146
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-BOX...1QQihZ016QQcategoryZ75327QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Â£131.90+VAT+Â£15 postage(Rip off)=Â£169.99


----------



## dynomc (Feb 4, 2006)

Does the TomTom one do the bluetooth handsfree phone function aswell or is it only bluetooth for updates?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

dynomc said:


> Does the TomTom one do the bluetooth handsfree phone function aswell or is it only bluetooth for updates?


Look Here:
http://www.tomtom.com/products/features ... ry=0&Lid=1


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Well, one of them arrived today (I ended up ordering 2 as there was no confirmation for the first order).

Now looking for a 'vent mount' rather than the 'break-in-please' mount it's packaged with. Any tips? I've see a couple at Â£43 which seems excessive!

H


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Now looking for a 'vent mount'


davidg mount?

Only got currys down to Â£167, how did you get another tenner off?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Now looking for a 'vent mount'
> ...


Does Mr G do Passat mounts? I was looking for a any-vent mount really, but I may ask him...

That's a secret.....

...oh, go no then, since it's christmas.....

Enter BPCTT289848NEW followed by RSAXXX10 and it gives Â£159.60 - think you have to get it delivered rather than pick up in store, but I ordered mine Sunday night and it arrived this morning - standard delivery.

H


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Does Mr G do Passat mounts? I was looking for a any-vent mount really, but I may ask him...


No idea, but the TT ones look good 



Hannibal said:


> Enter BPCTT289848NEW


Thanks, but...


the nasty man inside the Currys website said:


> The voucher number you have entered has now expired


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Enter BPCTT289848NEW
> ...


Oh dear, it worked for me on Sunday (twice) you could have had my 'spare' but I cancelled it today - I'll let you know if it turns up.

H


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


My second one didn't turn up....but it's working again now - 159 all in - I'm tempted to get one myself!

H


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> My second one didn't turn up....but it's working again now - 159 all in - I'm tempted to get one myself!


But then RSAXXX10 didn't work for me :roll:

Anyway. now want the case as well, and given that it's Â£30 to buy on it's own, I'm better off going for the package deal (as it's only Â£10 extra then) and I've got that down to Â£176 with free delivery which I didn't think was too bad. (for some reason, std delivery is free on the unit by itself, but Â£10 when you add the case to it :roll: ).


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > My second one didn't turn up....but it's working again now - 159 all in - I'm tempted to get one myself!
> ...


try RSANEW5 - that one works.....

Â£16 for a case....you must be mad!

H


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Â£16 for a case....you must be mad!


It's for a pressie...and they want the case :roll:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Â£308 for a 910....not bad either!

H


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Just order mine from currys many thanks for the discount code let hope it comes in time for christmas now.  Â£159.60


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Snap i bought one for Mrs B to give at Xmas from Curry's as well, just one question do they come with car chargers ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Snap i bought one for Mrs B to give at Xmas from Curry's as well, just one question do they come with car chargers ?


Yes mine did (both of them )


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Good service from currys ordered sunday night delivered this morning. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

barton TT said:


> Good service from currys ordered sunday night delivered this morning. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yet again snap 8) .......... strange thing is when your washing machine breaks down you need another one asap and its not during the busy Xmas period you have to wait 14 days :lol:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

comet sale price Â£159.99. http://www.comet.co.uk/cometbrowse/cate ... 4294966154

And currys.
http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/store/c ... oid=-27387

Also Halfords.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... ryrn_31468


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Â£143 at currys using bppod10 to give you an extra 10% 

H


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> Â£143 at currys using bppod10 to give you an extra 10%
> 
> H


Hot deals uk :wink: :roll:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Â£143 at currys using bppod10 to give you an extra 10%
> ...


Guilty as charged

H


----------

